# Ti on a trainer?



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm seriously considering the Le Champion Team Ti from bikesdirect.com but I want to make sure it meets the needs. I'm looking for a secondary bike to do the following:

1. Give me something I can safely ride on my trainer in the winter to avoid unnecessary stress on my CF race bike.
2. Have a comfortable, but still quick and strong, second bike to do some super and double-centuries.
3. Something fun and unusual to show up to group rides with!

Obviously number 3 is a given and I think I'm pretty sure about number 2. Number 1 is a concern. I couldn't find anything in the forums on this subject. Does anyone have issues with putting the Ti frame on a trainer? Any horror stories or warnings?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

wedge962005 said:


> I'm seriously considering the Le Champion Team Ti from bikesdirect.com but I want to make sure it meets the needs. I'm looking for a secondary bike to do the following:
> 
> 1. Give me something I can safely ride on my trainer in the winter to avoid unnecessary stress on my CF race bike.
> 2. Have a comfortable, but still quick and strong, second bike to do some super and double-centuries.
> ...



No issue with Ti bikes on a trainer
and in general Ti bikes hold up better than Aluminum or CF for any conditions


----------

